
Windows Phone 10 support officially ends today, here's a 2018 overview of the OS - open-source-ux
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z2yzrZvZU6E
======
open-source-ux
For a longer overview of 'Metro' the design language of Windows Phone, here is
a 2011 presentation by Jeff Fong, the Design Lead for Windows Phone at the
time.

Part 1:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jOG4DZV3TIY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jOG4DZV3TIY)

Part 2: [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jyv-
apglS5s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jyv-apglS5s)

I've always thought that Windows Phone 8.1 (2014) as the best bit of interface
design Microsoft ever created. (Windows Phone 10 was a bit of a step back in
my view, but still good.)

As Android and iOS move closer towards each other in behaviour, Windows Phone
shows a refreshingly different approach to mobile interface design. A shame to
see it go.

